# HM's AP for PbP -(closed group, playtesting)- IC



## HolyMan (Jul 4, 2011)

WoW sure was hard to get into the site today. Hoping everything is alright as I start up a new game for fun and playtesting.

Ok this is just a starter post to call in everyone's attention and list a few links, next post will start the game and a little RP.

HM

*LINKS:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/307249-hms-ap-play-post-closed-group-playtesting.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/307385-hms-ap-play-post-rg.html


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 4, 2011)

Tregin Kurr waits silently for the men he spoke to yesterday to join him. The Modan-Re (freed slave) stands with his arms folded as he leans back against a low stone wall, his demeanor one of patience. 

The half-orc is not unusual for one of his kind. Greyish skin covered by scalemail, a porturding jaw with at least on tusk showing and a high browed forehead that has dark hair under his helm. 

The tattoos marking him as a Modan-Re are clear under each eye. The Tear of Sorrow under his left eye is small and darkened in. It was received the day he became a slave letting everyone know that he was someone's property. The Tear of Joy under his right eye is hollow and was given to him the day he was set free or won his freedom. It is said that most Modan-Re win there freedom by killing their former masters and are not men to hold lightly.

Tregin is such a (half)man and his reputation precede him yesterday when he met with three of the men he will be working with this day.

[sblock=Urdrak "Beast" Thaneson] Tregin approached Beast as the half-orc sat in the shade of a fig tree. It didn't take much convincing or persuasion to bring the bored monk around to accepting an invitation to adventure. The promise of a fat purse at the conclusion of exploring a newly discovered tomb (whether or not anything was found) seem like to easy a days work not to say yes.

Beast readied himself that day for what may lie ahead and then went to the meeting hoping for a more exciting day than the ones before.[/sblock]
[sblock=Gyrs Tado]While scouting out a new abandoned manor for salvage Gyrs was approached by Tregin with a job offer. The half-orc told the other that a new tomb had been discovered and that it was unknown if it was heavily trapped or not and that someone with Gyrs skills would come in handy. Tregin promised the trapper a kings sum at the conclusion of the tombs exploration whether or not anything vaulable was discovered. 

The next day Gyrs decides that searching a tomb probably full of lost artifacts and treasure was better than sifting through the rotting boards of a home long since loot of anything worth having, and he headed to meet Tregin.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sandwalker]Life in the dessert has not been dull for the elf known as Sandwalker. And although he has traveled most of the area he is always bombarded with some new discovery. So it was no surprise when the half-orc Tregin Kurr approached him with news of a newly discovered tomb near the city. What did intrigue the knowledge questing elf was that this tomb had not been recorded as ever having been built. No record of it's existence and thus who was entombed there was known. This little mystery was enough to intrigue the elf into helping explore it further and so the next day Sandwalker set out to meet Tregin and explore this new mystery.[/sblock]

As Tregin waits he notices a scorpion crawling on the path before him headed towards the slope that leads down to the tomb. He watches as it moves purposefully not hesitating or stopping but moving straight towards the hole that leads to the new tomb.

As it disappears another scorpion comes into view from the same direction. Followed by two more, then a dozen, all moving in a line all moving to the tomb entrance...

[sblock=Arsa of the Stingheart Tribe]For days now you have had a restless sleep. You have tossed and turned awoken by a dream you can never remember and can never forget. You have prayed for Chelicera to end your torment to show you what it is you must do to cleanse the fever dreams from your mind. 

And today a sign has come.

A dozen scorpions crawl about the ground before you in a prefect form of the sign of Chelicera, before moving off single file. As the last one leaves you quickly mount Tox and follow. The day is warm, the sun is bright, and perhaps after this night your dreams will be your own again.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] If the above is not enough to get you all to form up a group and go exploring the tomb, this might help.

Level Up Goal:
- Explore the tomb and search the central chamber. - Obtain LvL 2

Please post your character approaching Tregin, and if someone has posted before you then they will have already arrived so can be addressed also.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 4, 2011)

At last, a sign! The messengers of the Queen would lead him to his purpose. The halfling slipped his mask onto his face, donned his armor and checked over his gear. Then he saddled Tox, as he did every morning (it was not right to force the scorpion to wear such a thing all night), and set out atop his deadly mount.

The trail was long... but Arsa was nothing if not dedicated. Tox's strange gait inexorably carried him where he needed to be.

The large scorpion slows at Arsa's command as the halfling spies a man leaning against a wall. The goddess-sent scorpions mill about in front of him, as if insisting and trying to pull Arsa along. Slowly, he clicks his tongue and his arachnid ally continues walking. It clicks its pincers a few times as the two get near the half-orc, the trail of scorpions leading right up to him.

By this point, Arsa is more curious than anything else. When he is just a dozen feet from the half-orc, the little man calls out "What business have you with Chelicera? For my goddess has sent me here, and you stand next to the entrance she has shown me. It is a sign, though for good or ill I do not know. Yet."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 4, 2011)

"We shall only find by going in, I suspect, good fellow. Good day, Tregin, is this scorpion rider another of your recruits or someone drawn to the tomb of his own accord?" A simply dressed elf  carrying a number of basic weapons approaches the entrance. If it weren't for the songbird asleep on his shoulder, the sunbaked man would blend in with everyone else in this desert town. The bird awakens at the sound of conversation. To most its words sound like a unusual song; to Sandwalker, it sounds like Sylvan. "An interesting crew thus far to be sure." Sandwalker replies in Sylvan, "Indeed, and I have been told there are more to come."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 4, 2011)

Arsa turns in his saddle at the new voice. "I am sent by my goddess Chelicera. Her children have led me here... to whatever this place is. And I find a man waiting for me and another arriving behind me. Strange portents, strange indeed... But you say this place is a tomb?"

As Arsa speaks, Tox backs up so as to see both men. The scorpion opens and shuts its pincers uneasily.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 4, 2011)

"Sorry Sandwalker I didn't see you coming," the half-orc says to the elf. "I was preoccupied. Those look sharp." he finishes with a grin, nodding at Tox.

"I am Tregin Kurr, Knight in the order of The Last Sand-Dragon, and I bid you greetings Scorpion Rider. You are correct the scorpions led you to what I believe to be a tomb. One I have gathered a group of able bodies to explore. Sandwalker here is known far and wide as the elf to see when you need information on any subject, his knowledge will be greatly valued."

Eying Tox once more Tregin adds, "You and your mount look like you can handle yourselves and I do not wish to anger the Scorpion Goddess in any way, please since we are all going to be going in. Why not search together? I have two more explores that should be showing up shortly, if you care to wait."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 4, 2011)

The halfling pauses, looking curiously between the elf and the half-orc. "My goddess has called me here," he mumbles, possibly to reassure himself. "Perhaps it is to search alongside you. You are both men of the desert... Such a thing makes it more likely I am intended to help you."

He runs a small hand gently over the scorpion's carapace and the creature relaxes. "I will accompany you, as long as the Scorpion Queen deems it my purpose. I am Arsa, of the Stingheart tribe. And this is Tox, one of the Blessed Children."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 5, 2011)

Beast proceeded toward the meet sight, and was not surprised to see Tregin there.  He was surprised though to see an elf with a bird, and a larger scorpion carrying a Halfling.  He shook his head, knowing that today is going to be a looong day.  He could not here what was being said as he got closer though, but they seemed to be talking among themselves.  

Without so much as a hello to the others, Beast spoke to Tregin "It seems that everyone is here?  Are these the two additional companions?" Beast asks, nodding towards the elf and halfling.  He pulls out some water from his side backpack and drains half of it in a single gulp.  He sizes them up with a glare, noting the weapons they use and equipment they where.  _They look like they know what they are doing, but we will see._


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 5, 2011)

"No Urdrak," Tregin starts to say, then remembers their meeting from before. "Or Beast as you prefer."

He points to the elf and starts introductions. "This is Sandwalker he is one of the other two explorers I mentioned yesterday. And this is Arsa, whom we have just met. Arsa has decided he too wishes to help and in turn we will help him figure out why he was lead here by The Scorpion Queen."

He looks past the group and wonders what is keeping Gyrs. Of the half-orcs he had asked to help Gyrs's skills will almost diffidently be needed.

"We are still waiting on the last member of our team. Hope you all are welling to wait. I don't want to waste time repeating what I know so far about this new hole in the ground." he says pointing to a long ramp that has been dug out of thee sand and leads down into shadowy darkness. "We'll give him a few minutes more."


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*

Gyrs cursed his own curiosity as he hustled to make it to the meeting place. He was sure it wouldn't have taken so long to dig out that glint of metal in the garbage heap, but then he found that perfectly-serviceable-with-a-little-work harness, and he couldn't just cart something like that with him, so he had to rush it home, and then he still hadn't seen what that glint was but ... no. Shiny was good, but there was more shiny in that underground whatsit the other half-orc told him about, so get a move on, Gyrs...

After what seems like far longer than they should have had to wait, the others hear the heavy footfalls of someone approaching. Kicking up a reasonable dust cloud, another half-orc comes barreling toward them. Beyond the normal orcish features for his kind, the newcomer has oversized ears, the slightest suggestion of a muzzle, and animalistic patterning in his hair and skin, making him also evocative of a hyena or cheetah. His clothes are ratty and worn, his clattering chain shirt dull but not rusted.

"I'm here! I'm here! It weren't nothing but for a shiny and a harness and hadda run home an' ... well, here."  he says, slightly out of breath as he stumbles to a stop.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

"And this is Gyrs Tado," Tregin says introducing the newest arrival. "We are all here, plus one... um two."

He looks down the slope that leads to the dark opening before turning back to the group. He surveys them keenly before speaking. "An elf, a halfling scorpion rider, and two fellow half-orcs. The gods be praised for your willingness to be here. And a special praise to Chelicera for allowing one of her children to help us this endeavor. I hope that we soon find the reason for your part in this Arsa. I will help in anyway I can." he concludes with a slight bow of respect.

"Now as to what I believe this is and how we came to be here this day." he says waving an arm out to encompass the slope and it's ominous opening. "Years ago a sage told of secret to the origin of these lands, for all know the story but none now the why or how. Once the very sand we stand on was covered by a great sea. And then in one night the water disappeared as if swallowed by a giant whose thirst could not be quenched. Below is the tomb of the Sage Linigol. It is said he discovered the why and the how it is said that this knowledge would be very valuable indeed. And as such I have been hired by a group of men who have used there skills to locate the tomb but do not have the... let's just say they can afford for others to do their searching for them. That is all we need do. Search the tomb, find whatever we can that might prove of worth to my employers. You will be paid whether or not we find anything Sandwalker, Gyrs, Beast. And you too Arsa since you have now joined are cause and we have yours."

"Are you ready then? Shall we brave The Lost Tomb of the Sand Sage?"

OOC: Hmm... found my title for the first pdf LOL, background on desert in RG


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 7, 2011)

Tox paces with Arsa still on his back. The halfling nods as Tregin speaks. "Praise be to Chelicera indeed. May she shield us from harm, or allow us a quick death, as she sees fit."

Arsa draws his spear and shield, nudging Tox toward the entrance of the tomb. "I am ready to serve my goddess."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 7, 2011)

"I suppose we should get moving if we are all here. Time for you to find a secure place in the backpack, Frodo." "Try not to get yourself killed; the last time you got blood in my feathers, it took months to get it all out." Sandwalker pulls his longspear off of his back as the bird disappears into the backpack.


----------



## jkason (Jul 7, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*

Gyrs smiles, a sharp-toothed affair.

"We get to root around for valuables, and even if we don't find none, we get money? Now that's a job I'm all for," the half-orc says, rubbing his hands together.









*OOC:*


Gyrs has darkvision and Trapfinding, so I think he's de facto lead scout, yes?


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 8, 2011)

Beast grunts his acknowledgement, and takes a second to size up the new guy before getting ready to depart.  He takes a swig from his canteen, and swishes on the water before spitting on the ground. "Ready." 

OCC: unless you want the meat shield up front?  I can be second.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2011)

"Gyrs and Beast in first." Tregin says to the two half-orcs already on their way to the opening. "I am sorry Arsa but I don't know you or your abilities but Gyrs is very perceptive," he says pointing to his own ear then pointing to Gyrs's back. "And Beast is here to... well let's say to get his hands dirty." he adds with a smile. 

"Follow them if it pleases you at a short distance. Sandwalker you follow Arsa. I will take the rear guard for today."

OCC: That order alright?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 8, 2011)

OOC: Works for me.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 8, 2011)

"So be it. I will serve as best I can. Though I am surprised a man of the desert would not know the abilities of one of Chelicera's devoted. The men of the tribes follow the path of the scorpion-bound and the sand-walkers. The magic of the natural sands flows from us and the the scorpion works with us. Healing and death, we can bring both."

Arsa directs Tox to his intended location in the procession. The scorpion seems to relax as its master does the same.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 8, 2011)

"Even the talents of Chelicara's chosen vary, as can their level of expertise. It is never wise to assume the abilities of a stranger, especially in the desert. It will get you killed very quickly." Sandwalker quietly points out to Arsa as he, too, falls into place.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2011)

"Then you have survived..." Tregin begins to say and then once more bows to Arsa in respect. "Forgive me noble Arsa but I have never met anyone who had survived the trial, till this day. Was it..." he start to ask if the scorpion the halfling rides is the one that stung him three times or not but becomes a little embarrassed not knowing for sure how the ritual works.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 8, 2011)

"True words, elf. But largely, the men of my people are bound to natural-spells, while the women channel Chelicera's will directly and wield different magics. As for my own skill, I am still rather a novice, even with the blessing of Tox's companionship."

The mask-wearing halfling looks back at Tregin. "Painful?" he asks, figuring the man is asking about the effects of the ritual rather than the one carrying it out. "I survived, as you said. The burning in my veins strengthened me and brought me closer to my goddess."


----------



## jkason (Jul 8, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*









*OOC:*


Gyrs is a trapper ranger rather than a rogue, so he should have slightly more survivability up front, but I'll never say no to having a damage sponge nearby. 







Gyrs cocks his head, looking to the other half-orc. He sniffs the air a moment, and whether that actually tells him anything or not, he appears satisfied, and heads into the tomb.









*OOC:*


HM, how would you like to handle trap searching? I don't want to slow things to a crawl making too many rolls, but obviously part of why Gyrs is in the front is to try to catch traps before they catch us. Gyrs has a base +11 Perception vs. traps, so if you don't object, I figure I'd have him take 10 in normal passageways, then I'll roll at doors and other obvious obstacles? It means he'll miss any magic traps in the halls, but the other options is a ridiculous number of rolls, I think.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 9, 2011)

Beast was surprised at the chattiness of the halfling.  He had never really had the opportunity to converse with them, as he was normally fighting against them.  However, when Arsa mentioned something about a trial being painful, Beast grunted and spoke, more to himself than anything.

[sblock=Orchish]
I doubt you have had the experience of slaughtering your own kin, halfling.
[/sblock]

He scowls a little bit, but sets his gase forward. With a nod at the lead man, Beast follows Gyrs in silence.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

The hole opens up into a long corridor heading both left and right. With their darkvision the two half-orcs can tell that each end of the corridor turns towards the north.

Gyrs studies the walls as he moves to the center of the five foot wide ten foot high hallway. "All clear. But something is odd about this place." He says pointing to where the wall and floors meet. 

Everyone notices that where they meet it is not flush but rounded. "Like a gutter. I don't like it." 

"Keep on your guard everyone. Who knows what kind of traps await us here. I will leave which way to go up to you Gyrs, lead on." Tregin says with confidence.

OCC: Will have you taking ten as you move here and there. Go ahead and give me a roll to spot this first trap as you lead the group onward.


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc ranger (trapper)*

Gyrs ears twitch and he sniffs the air, the configuration of the hallway making him extra cautious.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2011)

Leading the group down the passage and around the corner Gyrs points at the walls on either side. They look to be scraped as if something dropped down from the ceiling. He continues to casts about be sees nothing to indicate what would activate the "drop".

Continuing on nothing happens as the half-orc knew it wouldn't. And the group follows the long corridor that has a gutter for a floor also. About midway they see a sealed doorway but before that everyone notices the oddity to the walls and the floor about thirty feet long leading up to the doorway. 

The floor is riddled with obvious pressure plates just as the wall is riddled with obvious holes that something must shoot out from. The pressure plates are numerous and grid like. It would take a long time to dismantle them all or if one was careful enough they could cross the narrow area between the pressure plates to reach the doorway.

OOC: Options, acrobatic checks to cross the narrow area. Go back up the other corridor where you all came in at. Or make 15 disable device checks.


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc ranger (trapper)*

Gyrs swears, a mix of growls and words, then turns back.

"This way's a mess," he says. "I'm good, but ain't no way I click off alla these plates. And I don't know about you all, but I'm not light enough on my feet that I trust I can walk 'round 'em. Ask me, I think we gotta take the other way."









*OOC:*


Gyrs' acrobatics check is only +1, and even though his Disable Device is respectable, I don't think anyone should expect 15 successes in a row, unless the plates have a ridiculously low DC.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 14, 2011)

Beast glared down the halllway, and suggested "Do we have to disable them all?  Could we disable some of them to get across?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 14, 2011)

"And if the other way is in a similar state?" Arsa calls out from his place in the group. Tox twitches his tail uneasily.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 14, 2011)

"In all probability, there is a hidden mechanism or hidden passageway that bypasses this hallway of death. Either that, or the grid nature of the pressure plates is meant as a hint of how to bypass them." Sandwalker comments quietly as he detects magic on the hallway both in front of and behind him, as he searches the walls for any indication of a bypass route/mechanism.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

OCC: No magic detected.

Tregin looks ahead and then back. "It looks like the hallway turns back," he says pointing ahead across the plates towards the end of the corridor. "It might run parallel to the hall we entered and their was another way. Perhaps we can go back and around and get to that doorway without trying to cross this." he finishes with a wave towards the squared of plates.

OOC2: If you go back and up the hall will need a perception check - trapfinding please.


----------



## jkason (Jul 15, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc ranger (trapper)*

"If there's something that lets us bypass this nastiness, let's give it a shot before I go fiddling with anything," Gyrs says, doubling back through the group to lead them to the alternate hallway. Perhaps due to his growing tension at the complexity of the first trap, his ears perk up and his nose sniffs wit extra caution.









*OOC:*


Hello, natural 20. So good of you to visit and show me all the potential dangers.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Gyrs spots another pressure plate in the first hallway the group entered. It is about halfway up and the interesting thing is he sees nothing to which it connects. By-passing the plate he continues to search the hall and finds the same strange marks along both walls near the far corner.

Then it dons on him. "Looks like if you activate the plate the ceiling drops dumping something into the corridor. The gutters carry it down the passage. I'm no dwarf but I bet if one were here he would tell you this passage has a slight slope leading down to carry whatever along the length of it. Probably the same in the other corridor where we found the same marks."

"Should we just mark off the area or attempt to disarm it?" Tregin asks not knowing to much about such things.

OOC: Trap spotted (good roll) - cracks in the ceiling confirm it will drop down like a ramp releasing something. If you attempt to disarm I will roll that, can't have you knowing if you succeed or not.


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc ranger*



HolyMan said:


> "Should we just mark off the area or attempt to disarm it?" Tregin asks not knowing to much about such things.




Gyrs cocks his head, considering, then says "If the tunnels sloped down, seems to me something dropping and rolling would go right over those pressure plates. Maybe we don't avoid the trap, but set it off, and let the heavy nasty rock take all the hits from whatever's gonna come shooting out of the walls."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 18, 2011)

Beast was not thrilled with all these delays.  He tsked loud enough to be heard and says "Do whatever you need to so we dont get killed."


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*

Gyrs grins and starts wriggling out of his chain shirt. "Hate trying to work in this thing..." he mutters. Once he's extricated himself, and made sure the rest of the party is on the safe side, he works out a method to set the trap off in the direction he wants.









*OOC:*


I'm not sure if setting off the trap constitutes a Disable attempt, but since I figure you might conceivably rule that setting it off in the manner I describe requires skill, I'll roll one after posting


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2011)

"I don't see how whatever it is that drops from the ceiling will get around the corner Gyrs." Tergin states pointing at the sharp squared off walls. "Maybe we should see what is around this next corner first."

OCC: will save your roll.


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*

Gyrs shrugs. "I suppose that makes sense. Ah, well, let's see what's 'round the bend."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 21, 2011)

Beast follows Gyrs, looking up at the walls in mild interest.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sandwalker waits patiently, leaving the traps to the experts.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 21, 2011)

Arsa frowns, displeased at the rate at which things are moving. However, he does realize the others are dealing with things he does not understand, and so it would be better for him to merely wait.

Sensing his master's annoyance, Tox agitatedly clicks his pincers.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

The third hallway (or northern one) proves to be almost like the others except for at it's center you find a short hallway that lead to some narrow steps. It has been sealed in by sand a rock over time. "Probably how this place was accessed long ago." Tregin says.

And another sealed doorway straight across from the hall that has no visible latch, lock, or way to open. Gyrs doesn't find another plate to indicate a trap in this hall but he does discover more marks along the wall down at the far end that suggest it is possibly here somewhere, he starts stepping lightly after that.

Suddenly Tox vibrates and clicks his claws menacingly. Something is near, something that might not be friendly. 

OCC: Tox isn't surprised how about the rest of you? Perception checks please.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 21, 2011)

Arsa hisses and runs a hand over Tox's carapace. "Easy, my friend. Show me what you see."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sandwalker looks around as Gyrs deals with the traps.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 21, 2011)

Beast looks around, a small smile creeping on his face.  _Finally..._

EDIT: So it seems like most of us are at least trained in perception...Does anyone else find that funny?


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*



jackslate45 said:


> EDIT: So it seems like most of us are at least trained in perception...Does anyone else find that funny?












*OOC:*


I think most folks train it if they can. Surprise is a pain. It's probably the only effective optimizing I do. 







"What's with the critter?" Tado says nervously.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 22, 2011)

Arsa snarls at Gyrs's words. "No mere _critter_, as you call him. Tox is a descendant of the Scorpion Goddess. He can feel things as they step on the ground. Something is near."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2011)

OOC: Well Tregin is surprised as well he can't beat the 29 Stealth roll (other page). So will say Tox readies an attack on surprise round. And the centipede's attack. No need for map// four monsters four of you 

From the walls and ceiling a small horde of centipede's clamors into the corridor. One drops from the ceiling on top of Gyrs as others crawl to attack the rest of the group.

Tox snaps at one of them as the child of the Scorpion Goddess is rarely sneaked up on.

OCC2: Tox gets his ready attack and then his attack for round one. Rolling monsters surprise round attacks - except for the one versus Tox as it may be dead. Then it will be round one. PCs get to go first (as this should be a short fight).

Centipede: AC:14 HP:5
EDIT: Need Fort saves DC 13 for Beast and Gyrs please


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2011)

((rolling))


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 22, 2011)

Beast's smile turns to a snarl as the centipede's attempts to bite him, but does little more than prick him.  Then, he feels kinda ill...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 22, 2011)

Tox lashes out with a pincer as the centipede closes on him and his master. Then, as the centipede bites at him, the scorpion becomes a flurry of snapping pincers and stinging tail!

[sblock=OOC]
You probably should have rolled attack and damage. The only way Tox could kill it right now would be a crit, and you know how the dice hate me. 
Standard Pincer for Surprise/Ready action, then Full Attack for Round 1 action.

Arsa AC 19 HP 10/10
1-level Spells: Cure Light Wounds, Entangle

Tox AC 12 HP 9/9
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 23, 2011)

Holding his longspear in one hand, Sandwalker draws his morningstar and takes a swing that the critter that just tried to bite him with it.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 23, 2011)

Beast feels weak in the legs and his stomach starts to turn. His hands feel slightly numb as his fingers swell a little. <DEX dmg = 3>

OOC: need everyone but Sandwalker & Tox to take their round 1 actions please. INIT goes party then monsters - they just got a surprise round is all.


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*

Gyrs growls as the centipede bites him, but quickly recovers from his surprise. He pulls the greatsword from his back and hacks at the oversized insect, a string of curses issuing forth from him as he does so.

[sblock=actions]Move: draw Greatsword
Standard: Attack: Greatsword attack; damage (1d20+5=17, 2d6+6=10)[/sblock]

[sblock=status]HP: 8/11[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 23, 2011)

Beast roared in fury as the centipede injected its venom into him.  He goes to bite it to death.

[sblock=Status]
HP:14/15
AC: 17* CMB: +5 CMD: 17 
F: +5;R: +1*;Will: +2; Rage: 8 Rounds
Bite: +5/1d4+4 
*Other Effects: Dex Damage 3 (-1 AC, -1 Dex Based Skills, -1 Reflex)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 23, 2011)

Arsa protects himself with his shield while he stabs at the centipede with his shortspear.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard attack against whichever foe is closest.

Arsa AC 19 HP 10/10
1-level Spells: Cure Light Wounds, Entangle

Tox AC 12 HP 9/9
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 24, 2011)

Tregin steps up to help Sandwalker with the centipede attacking the elf. Bringing his falchion down in a double handed chop he curses as the thing moves and all he hits is the stone floor. Before he can get his weapon up once more the centipede bites the half-orc on the back of the hand. "Ow! Bain's Tears that hurt!"

The centipede attacking Tox changes targets as Arsa thrusts forward with his spear. The creature's return strike is dodged easily by the halfling.

OCC: Group is up. Hmmm... little longer than I thought.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 24, 2011)

Arsa and Tox keep fighting with the miserable little centipede, sting and spear side-by-side.

[sblock=OOC]
Full Attacks... And c'mon HM, you should know how bad 1st-levels are at hitting anything. 

Arsa AC 19 HP 10/10
1-level Spells: Cure Light Wounds, Entangle

Tox AC 12 HP 9/9
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sandwalker opines serenely, "I can see I shall get my daily workout and fix for violence before we are done here." as he swings once more at the critter attacking him.


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*

Gyrs continues hacking away at chitin and flesh, though the creatures wriggle out of the way of his greatsword.









*OOC:*


Is the centipede that attacked Gyrs and that he attacked in turn still alive? If not, he'll try to move to flank one of the surviving ones. If so ... these things are tough! 







[sblock=actions]Greatsword attack; Attack centipede;damage (1d20+5=8, 2d6+6=14)[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]HP: 8/11[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 26, 2011)

Beast also attempts to fight back.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2011)

Gyrs finishes off a second centipede just as Beast moves in behind the one fighting Arsa and Tox. The half-orc quickly picks up the squirming insect and bites it in half.

Everyone stands silently on guard for a moment in case there are more. Tox indicates that he senses no more by settling at ease under his rider.

"Good work my brothers," Tregin intones with a small nod of his head to the other two half-orcs.

OOC: And that makes four down. Gyrs did hit twice (AC14 - HP5).


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*

Gyrs nods in acceptance of the compliment as he wipes the centipede gore from his blade, then re-sheathes the weapon.

"Is everyone all right? My head got loopy a moment with that bite. I'm worried about toxins..."









*OOC:*


I don't remember offhand how ability damage is healed naturally. I'm sure we don't have a magical means to fix it at 1st level.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 26, 2011)

Arsa gives Beast a quick nod and strokes Tox. "We are safe again. Poison will pass. You will recover. Now, we continue?"

[sblock=OOC]
Ability Damage heals at 1 point/day. More if you rest and get Long Term Care from the Heal skill. But that will take time, and we don't have the magic power to cure it right now.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 27, 2011)

Beast spits the blood from the centipede out of his mouth, takes a canteen, and washes his teeth again before saying. "Yes, we go on. " _And Hope there are better things to fight._

OCC: Lesser Restoration (Spell Level 2 for most spellcasters) would get rid of it nicely.  But not till Level 3


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Checking the sealed door Gyrs finds it to be free of traps but the opening mechanism looks rusted shut. 

OOC: Will take a few STR checks to get through but will hand wave it for time as you will get it eventually. Also hand waving the extra Fort Saves as that to would slow this down. 

When the group finally gets the stone door to slide away they see it opens to another long corridor with the door at it's center. 

OOC: East or West?


----------



## jkason (Jul 27, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*

Gyrs rubs at his shoulder from the effort forcing the door open, then looks to the others. "Seems one way's good as any other at this point, yeah? I say let's try left, see where we get."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 27, 2011)

Beast looks down the hallways before nodding in agreement.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 27, 2011)

"Either way works for me. If it's like the outer hall, it leads to the same place."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 27, 2011)

Arsa shrugs. "As you said, one way seems as good as the other. And if it is not, either we find out or we die."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2011)

The group follows the new corridor to the left. 

Everyone notices several things as the turn the corner and continue to the center of the hallway. The first thing is that the floor is not the same as the first hallways. It is not shaped like a gutter or has the almost non-noticeable slope. And the second is the heavy taunt chains that are at each corner of the hallway junctions. 

Four chains, two from each corner of the inner wall, come out holes near the ceiling and go through holes near the corners of the opposite wall. The chains are to odd to discern from the hallway, but they may have something to do with the marks on the walls in the outer corridors as they seem to head right towards those areas.

At the center of the hallway the group finds a short (five foot) hallway that leads to a heavy wooden door.

Finding no traps about the hallway or door Gyrs sets about the lock. After several tries (take 20?) he gets it unlocked but leaves it shut. 

Tregin opens the door falchion in hand and instead of an old dusty and cobwebbed tomb he reveals what looks like a mad wizards workshop. On the ceiling a huge cog has chains leading from it out the room through holes near the ceiling. 

[sblock=OOC] Perception checks and as you "search" please post your character finding an odd but interesting item. This item can be valued at 1,000gp or less. This will be your characters at the end of this game. You may also post up other things in the room it is a hodge podge of things so anything goes - have fun.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 3, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*

Gyrs moves cautiously through the room, sniffing the air as he moves about. He perks up as he picks up a pair of lambskin gloves. 

"These smell ... not normal," he says, squinting to look at the odd glyphs inscribed around their cuffs. 









*OOC:*


How about a pair of Assisting Gloves? It's a low cost, 1 use item, so figured having 2 of them wouldn't break anything. Rolled his base perception. Result is two higher for hidden objects or favored enemy, +3 vs. traps


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 3, 2011)

Arsa sits on the back of Tox, the scorpion and halfling following quietly. The arachnid carries Arsa into the room as Tregin and the others make their way inside. With a few gentle nudges, Arsa guides the creature around the strange place. Strangely-colored liquids in jars and vials, creature organs suspended in preserving fluids, and strange runes scrawled on the walls and books all combine into a very strange sight for the desert-dwelling halfling. He shrugs as the others begin rooting around in the stuff when something glossy and black catches his eye, buried under a pile of what seems to be scrap metal and broken glass.

Tox follows Arsa's lead to the pile and while Arsa pokes, moves and picks things up with his spear, the scorpion uses his sizable pincers to sift through the junk until the item is uncovered. Arsa hops off of his saddle, eyes wide with wonder. He takes a step towards the glossy-black breastplate and lifts it up. "It cannot be... yet it is. Beautiful," he whispers. Formed from scorpion carapace, the breastplate bears light hints of segmentation and appears perfectly sized for a halfling. Arsa quickly removes his hide armor and puts on the scorpion-back breastplate.

[sblock=EDIT OOC]
Going with the Chitin Breastplate as discussed in the OOC thread.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sandwalker looks around the cluttered room half bored until his eyes fall upon a string of various types of gems. Most of them are either very cheap or outright fake, but one of them manages to stand out as it has a magical glow around it. Remembering stories of magical gems that could aid a caster by renewing spell energy, Sandwalker gives the magical emerald a second look.

[sblock=ooc]Going for a reskinned pearl of power level 1. Since pearls tend to be a sea based gem, I figured I would go with something a little more fitting to to the desert than a pearl, and the emerald's color just seems to fit the character well.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 4, 2011)

Beast only had eyes for one thing.  There, handing up on the wall, was a necklace of teeth, hanging over the work table.  It was quite a sight to see, and while the other did not seem to recognize what it was right away.  But he knew, right away.

It was an orc chieftain's necklace, a symbol of power and respect.  Each tooth is a reminder of whom challenged the chieftain, and lost.  After the necklace is filled, the chief would string new a new set right below, making an intricate necklace of string and bone.

He walks over, and reverently takes it off, puts it on.  While he may not have earned it, it did look nice on him.

OCC: Treasure for Beast will work for now.  Value it how you wish.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2011)

Tox starts to snap his claws frantically and moves to protect Arsa as the halfling dons his new found armor. 

"Beware something is here with us," the scorpion rider warns. Everyone freezes and listens for a moment. They see and hear nothing until suddenly a stack of items crashes to the floor causing them all to jump.

Weapons in hand they stand in the quiet aftermath of the crash.

Looking..... Listening..... Waiting....

An then an expolsion of odds and ends comes from the corner near Tregin and everyone sees a large odd snake rear up and strike at the knight.







OCC: Surprise is over Roll INIT If you beat the cobra's INIT below please take your actions.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 6, 2011)

Placeholder


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 7, 2011)

For the second time today, Beast was snuck up on.  His temper was getting harder and harder to keep in check, but he first needed to save his paycheck.  He daftly moves around the potted equipment, and tries to draw the attention of this snake before it kills Tregin.

OCC:
Move to E-4 by way of H-7, G-6, F-5, getting into flank and biting the snake.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2011)

OCC: Haven't had a tie in a while. Should be highest INIT bonus first (in case someone takes Improved INIT or has other modifiers), then ability(DEX), then roll off. So Beast goes first.


----------



## jkason (Aug 7, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*

Gyrs runs forward, bounding onto a treasure pile to get an angle on the snake, but the coins slip under his foot, and the swing goes wide.









*OOC:*


Move to E5, Greatsword attack. Pretty sure that's a miss


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 7, 2011)

Arsa looks to the fighting, draws his scimitar and hops on the back of Tox. The scorpion closes on the serpent with clacking pincers.

[sblock=OOC]
My action likely won't change regardless of what the serpent does, so I'm posting it before rolling Init. First off, Delay until both Arsa and Tox go at the same time. Anyway, Arsa draws his weapon and gets on Tox (two Move actions). Tox moves 3 W, 1 N, 1 NW, ending at C5. Tox then attacks with a Pincer.

If the Cobra attacks Tox, Arsa has Mounted Combat (+3) to attempt to negate the hit.

EDIT: Okay, good Init rolls. Tox hit with the Pincer, so he gets to Grab (free grapple attempt). The CMB roll is +5 due to Grab critters getting a +4 bonus on CM checks to start/maintain grapples.

Arsa AC 21 HP 10/10
1-level Spells: Cure Light Wounds, Entangle

Tox AC 12 HP 9/9
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

Tox's pincer snags the cobra by the tail and everyone hears the odd screeching sound of pincer on metal as the tail slips out of the scorpions grip. Beast takes and bites hard into the thing "Oww! It's made of metal!" he declares rubbing his jaw.

"An Iron Cobra. A guardian construct, we need to gang up on it and take it out quickly." Tregin instructs the others as he swings. "I feel weak, it must still have poison in it's bite."

The cobra swings around to return the bite of Beast but the half-orc quickly moves out of the way.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry DW that was a miss (AC 20) everyone missed best to set yourselves for some flanking bonuses. Or get it pinned down and thus lowering it's AC (or both).[/sblock]

OCC: Sandwalker to finish the round.


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc ranger (trapper)*

Gyrs takes another swing with his greatsword, and though he connects, the blade simple glances off the tough steel of the serpent. A string of orcish expletives follows. 

"Tregin, Tox, if you both shift toward the wall, I think we'll all be in a position to distract it for each other," he says. 









*OOC:*


Missed it by that much!

Greatsword attack; damage (1d20+5=19, 2d6+6=15)

Gyrs can't get into any kind of flank from here, and with yet another poison-dealing critter, I'm not sure risking the AoO for a combat maneuver is a good choice. Like I said, though, if each of the guys on the other side used a 5' move this round, everyone in melee gets a flanking buddy.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sandwalker steps up behind and a bit to the side of Beast (f3) and attempts to aid his fellow adventurer (Beast) by distracting it with his longspear, as he knows his chances of hitting the thing himself are slim.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

OCC: Beast, Tox and Arsa are up. Beast has a +2 to hit so far and could also gain a flanking bonus for a +4 to hit.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 9, 2011)

OCC: Isn't Beast in flank with Tregin? if so, then right now he has a +9 to hit already.  Well, before this at anyrate 

Beast had enough.  This thing was as hard enough to bite as it.  With a roar of fury, he chops down as hard as he can on this snake.


OCC: Going berserk, getting a +2 to hit hit, now a +11 to hit 1d4+6.

[sblock=Status]
HP:17/18
AC: 15* CMB: +5 CMD: 17 
F: +7;R: +1*;Will: +4; Rage: 7/8 Rounds
Bite: +7/1d4+6 
*Other Effects: Dex Damage 3 (-1 AC, -1 Dex Based Skills, -1 Reflex)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 12, 2011)

Arsa slices through the air with his scimitar as he hisses to Gyrs, "_Tox_ does not understand you, half-orc. The rest of your advice is sound, though."

The scorpion grabs and stabs with pincers and tail.

[sblock=OOC]
Full Attacks. If Tregin 5-ft steps, Arsa will direct Tox to follow.

Arsa AC 21 HP 10/10
1-level Spells: Cure Light Wounds, Entangle

Tox AC 12 HP 9/9
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc ranger*



Dragonwriter said:


> Arsa slices through the air with his scimitar as he hisses to Gyrs, "_Tox_ does not understand you, half-orc. The rest of your advice is sound, though."




"Ah, well, with that new armor, s'hard to tell you two apart!" Gyrs covers with a smirk.









*OOC:*


oops. Sorry 'bout the name mix-up.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2011)

Tregin moves up followed by Arsa and Tox effectively surrounding the metal scaled monster. 

Beast takes a chunk out of the cobra but it isn't as big a bite as he thought it should have been. <DR 5/->

"Beast! There beside you! Grab that huge mallet and crush this thing, before you break a tooth." Tregin says gesturing with his sword. 

Beside the raging Beast is a large brass gong, and lying beside it is a very ornate and large 'mallet'. The item looks like it could crush someone with a single blow.

[sblock=OOC] Everyone but Sandwalker is up (sorry cobra goes before him and Tregin - that speaking above was out of turn).

Mallet is - masterwork earth breaker: martial two-handed, 2d6 dmg; x3 crit; 14lbs; type B

To retrieve it you would need to use a move action to pick up an item (and would provoke an AoO). 

Cobra is AC: 20 HP: 17/20 DR: 5/- [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*

Seeing how well the creature's tough metal hide absorbs damage, Gyrs puts as much force as he can behind his next swing, though the snake easily evades the attack.









*OOC:*


With DR, figure there's no point hitting if Gyrs isn't going to do as much damage with a hit as possible, so gave Power Attack a try.

Attack; Damage (Flanking, power attack) (1d20+6=16, 2d6+9=14)

Miss, but with that roll it would have been a miss, anyway, so there's that.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2011)

OCC: Arsa and Tox are up. I think (bad news when the DM doesn't know, LOL).


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







HolyMan said:


> OCC: Arsa and Tox are up. I think (bad news when the DM doesn't know, LOL).




I don't believe so...

Cobra attacked, then Sandwalker missed. TOP OF THE ROUND. Beast, Gyrs and I attacked (and jkason accidentally posted up another action after you last post with the map, HM).

So it should be the serpent, then Sandwalker again.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

OCC: You are correct DW - seems Gyrs is a round ahead and I am a round behind. Going now for the cobra, then Sandwalker can go and then I'll go for Tregin (who btw is finally off paper and in the RG).

The cobra lashes about dodging thrusts here and pincers there. It takes a gouge from Beast's wicked bite and turns on the half-orc (and would hiss if it could). Beast dodges just as the metal snake tries to bite one of his eyes out.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sandwalker continues to provide what assistance he can to Beast, using his longspear to try to distract the cobra.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

Tregin stops talking and starts to focus on the creature that if not dealt with soon may hurt or even kill someone. He raises his falchion high above his head once more and whispers a prayer to the gods to strengthen his arms. The blade comes down and cuts a gash in the things scalely sides with the clang of metal on metal. 

Instead of red blood oozing from the wound, a black thick liquid slowly moves free from it.

[sblock=OOC] Ok think we are in round three and Gyrs has gone already. Everyone but Sandwalker is up.

Mallet is - masterwork earth breaker: martial two-handed, 2d6 dmg; x3 crit; 14lbs; type B

To retrieve it you would need to use a move action to pick up an item (and would provoke an AoO). 

Cobra is AC: 20 HP: 14/20 DR: 5/- [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 20, 2011)

While he might not have heard exactly what Tregin said, Beast noticed the mallet.  Grabbing it one handed, Beast swings it up high, and with an all mightty 2 handed smash...

Proceeds to slam hard into the ground beside the creature.

[sblock=Status]
HP:17/18
AC: 15* CMB: +5 CMD: 17 
F: +7;R: +1*;Will: +4; Rage: 6/8 Rounds
Equiped: MWK Earthbreaker: +10/2d6+8 
*Other Effects: Dex Damage 3 (-1 AC, -1 Dex Based Skills, -1 Reflex)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

OCC: Now Tox and Arsa are up for round three. I was just ahead of myself before LOL. Beast is down only 3 HP from the AoO. Guess I rolled it twice figuring it didn't go through.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 23, 2011)

Arsa and Tox continue their slashes, grabs and stabs against the metallic monster. The halfling grits his teeth as the battle with the unnatural thing drags on longer than he cares to see it.

[sblock=OOC]
Full Attacks again... AC 20 is a pain for level 1s to hit. 

Arsa AC 21 HP 10/10
1-level Spells: Cure Light Wounds, Entangle

Tox AC 12 HP 9/9
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

The cobra mindlessly lashes out at Tox as the scorpion snaps at it with his claws. <waiting to see if hit is negated>

Tregin seeing nothing else to help bring the battle to an end quickly, strikes once more. The blade meets the creatures metal skin but slides off as the think slithers out of the way, not hurting it.

[sblock=OOC] Would have been all over DW had that first claw attack hit and Tox grappled the thing. Minus to DEX and to AC and it has a terrible CMB/CMD to escape. Add the flanking and dead snake. Sorry it was a miss but this is the whole end boss fight so to speak.

So soon as Tox gets in a strike this is pretty much over. Till then chip away. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sandwalker continues to try to assist Beast as he harasses the creature with his spear.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 23, 2011)

Arsa, skilled rider that he is, tries to deflect the creature's strike against his scorpion steed. But his armor slows him and the creature bites Tox anyway.


----------



## jkason (Aug 23, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc ranger (trapper)*

Gyrs tightens his grip on his greatsword and swings with everything he has, grunting audibly as he finally manages to connect, metal grinding on metal as he opens up a decent gash in the metal serpant.









*OOC:*


Yes!   Hit! Would be a crit threat, but I'm assuming it's not vulnerable to those as a construct?  Anyway, even with DR 5, Gyrs does 11 damage. Hooray power attack.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

OCC: Nothing in the traits about being immune to crits. Good luck on the confirm roll.


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Bah:

Crit confirm? (1d20+6=13)

Ah, well, it was unlikely in any event, and still a respectable amount of damage considering the critter's stats.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

OCC: Better than all the ones you were rolling, true. OK Beast and Arsa and TOx are all up - Monster is down to 4 HP


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 24, 2011)

Arsa realizes his weapon is unlikely to make a dent, watching the others strike with power and seeing the hits effectively dulled. While the injury on Tox was significant, the greater need seemed to be the monstrous mechanism. The halfling tries to distract the thing while Tox lashes out at the construct.

[sblock=OOC]
Arsa uses Aid Another for Beast's next attack. Tox Full Attacks.

Arsa AC 21 HP 10/10
1-level Spells: Cure Light Wounds, Entangle

Tox AC 12 HP 9/9
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 25, 2011)

Beast still cannot believe that such a thing is still alive.  He roars in fury, and swings down as hard as possible with the Mallet, hoping to cleave off its head.  After the swing gets through, he leans forward to try and bite off the monsters hardened body. However, the swing got him off balance, and he proceeds to miss with both. 

[sblock]
Full Round attack with MWK Earthbreaker and Bite attack at -5.  EDIT: wow...
[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
HP:14/18
AC: 15* CMB: +5 CMD: 17 
F: +7;R: +1*;Will: +4; Rage: 5/8 Rounds
Equiped: MWK Earthbreaker: +12/2d6+8 (+2 Aid Another)
Full Round: MWK Earthbreaker +12/2d6+8 and Bite at +4 1d4+6
*Other Effects: Dex Damage 3 (-1 AC, -1 Dex Based Skills, -1 Reflex)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

The snake strikes back at the unbalanced Beast. Luckily the little armor the bestial half-orc wears protects him.

OCC: Sandwaker is up.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandwalker continues to try to assist Beast.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

Tregin lashes out his determination to end this quiet apparent. He swings his massive blade in an underhanded stroke and it slices across the underbelly of the beast. Sparks dance as the metal screeches across the metal but after his follow through it looks like all he did was scratch the thing.

[sblock=OOC] From possible crit to no damage how does that happen???[/sblock]

Top of INIT


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc ranger (trapper)*



HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] From possible crit to no damage how does that happen???[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]You know, when the guy who designed the encounters finds himself incredulous about how hard the fight is, there may be some re-considering to do. lol. [/sblock]

Gyrs takes another powerful swing, but his luck doesn't hold. His attack takes the wrong angle, and the blade rebounds off the armored hide as Gyrs swears again.

Flanking power attack; damage (1d20+6=14, 2d6+9=15)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 26, 2011)

Arsa again tries to distract the creature while Tox continues lashing out at the snake-thing. And as the snake's head shoots down for another bite, the scorpion lashes out and grabs it around the throat, stinger shooting for the construct's face! The stinger skids off metal, but Tox keeps a death-grip on the metal snake!

[sblock=OOC]
Arsa uses Aid Another for Beast. Tox Full Attacks.
EDIT: Accidentally rolled the crit damage for the Sting. It should only be 4, rather than 8. But the Grab certainly hit (finally).



HolyMan said:


> From possible crit to no damage how does that happen???




AC 20 _and_ DR 5/- (and maxxed out HP) against a group of 1st-levels... It makes for a rather absurd attempt that becomes "Hit, for nothing" again and again. 

Arsa AC 21 HP 10/10
1-level Spells: Cure Light Wounds, Entangle

Tox AC 12 HP 2/9
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2011)

OCC: Finally Tox got him by the tail. - Ok Beast is up then the iron snake so I will roll my attempt to get out here but that will not happen till after Beast's attack. Let's see the snake is AC 18 at the moment and Beast has +2 flank and a +2 aid in addition to other modifiers.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 27, 2011)

Beast smiles at last.  He lifts his hammer high, and with a scream of rage and pleasure, he swings.

An un eartly slam of metal on metal reverberates around the room as the hammer smashes right into the face of this monster.  
[sblock]
Full Round attack with MWK Earthbreaker and Bite attack at -5. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
HP:14/18
AC: 15* CMB: +5 CMD: 17 
F: +7;R: +1*;Will: +4; Rage: 4/8 Rounds
Equiped: MWK Earthbreaker: +12/2d6+8 (+2 Aid Another) 
Full Round: MWK Earthbreaker +12/2d6+8 and Bite at +4 1d4+6
*Other Effects: Dex Damage 3 (-1 AC, -1 Dex Based Skills, -1 Reflex)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2011)

The head of the steel serpent is smashed flat by Beast's ferocious blow. The tail stops squirming in Tox's claw and the scorpion let's the thing go.

Standing around the smashed construct in silence the group catches it's breath. "Well done everyone." Tregin says starting to clean off his blade. "Hurry and collect whatever else you think is of value, I think it's past time to be going."

The others just find assorted junk about the room as Tregin takes down a map off the wall near the corner. After rolling up the map he tucks it under an arm and smiles. "I think I found what my employers were after it is time to go and see about getting paid."

[sblock=OOC] Part one of the module is complete will be running down a few things in the OOC thread. Part two will be up after everyone LvLs up - CONGRATS! [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 27, 2011)

Tox jabs his stinger once more into the fallen serpent before releasing his murderous grip. Arsa prays to Chelicera to relieve Tox's wounds, for it is obviously not time for her child to perish yet. He taps Tox with the healing magic and begins to investigate the remainder of the room. The halfling isn't well-versed in what is valuable to other races and what is not, but it all seems like discarded garbage anyway. He follows Tregin and the others out of the central room, riding atop Tox once more.

[sblock=OOC]
Casting Cure Light Wounds on Tox.

EDIT: And Tox is fully healed. 
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sandwalker grabs the string of gems and anything else Tregin requires, thinking to himself that whoever baited this room really liked poison.


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc ranger*

Gyrs practically collapses when the snake is finally downed. 

"I officially don't like big metal beasties," he says, wiping the black oil of its blood from his blade. He searches with the others, slipping the odd gloves into his waist band before following Tregin back out of the tomb.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 29, 2011)

"You dont?" growls Beast, who does collapse to the floor as his adrenaline surge finally gives out.  "Try biting that blasted thing.  Almost lost my good tooth."  Beast looks at the mallet that he still holds one handed.  _I think I might just keep this._


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

sent to top of next page


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

The group exits the old sanctum of the sand sage to celebrate their victory over the dungeon. Tregin takes them all to The Dancing Dervish, a place of tasseled pillows, fine wine, and great music and entertainment. They drink, eat, and watch the veiled dancers and fire-eaters perform. 

An hour after midnight, when the festivities have died down and most of the revilers have gone home, Tregin rewards the group with the gold he promised before they entered the old laboratory. The reward is great and when asked why they should be paid for so small a task, Tregin replies. "It is not the task for which you are being paid, but for the vaule of the knowledge you have helped aquire. Should there had been a sand dragon standing before us to keep us from our goal, and one of use died, then that would have been different. Then you would have said that the sum was to low for the danger involved. But that would not be right. Instead I would have told you that the price for gaining the knowledge, we sought, was to high."

With that Tregin gives the group a deep bow of respect and says, "Success in everything you do." Before the odd half-orc leaves The Dancing Dervish.

__________________________________________________

Each of the members of the impromptu party leave The Dancing Dervish to return to their lives before their first adventure. For the most part it is a better life given the gold they received for the 'job', but to each it feels empty of something. 

When the funds finally run out and they find themselves once more into the daily routine of survival (in a land that does not wish for those who live in it to survive), that feeling of missing something becomes stronger than before. The memory of the events in the sanctum becomes foggier, like remembering a dream or some story told by a bard and barely heard. The mundane tasks that are repeated everyday blur the days together and are not as crisp as when faced by a metal viper that is trying to kill you. 

And then like the popping of a bubble a note from Tregin brings each of you out of your lethargic states.

_"Meet me, noon tomorrow - Ilestaem's Items. T"_

You each have been to Ilestaem's curious shop as it is where you have picked up a unique item or two. The owner - Ilestaem Hods - is a human from Vestiel and a known archaeologist and explorer. His shop is full of wondrous items (as well as worthless junk to deter thieves) and ran by his wife - Kella.

The note sparks something in you that makes the day a lot brighter.

[sblock=OOC] If you like please post up what your character has been up to for the last three and a half weeks. The thing about pbp is the chance for character growth. Your story need not be super long but should be a good indication of what you see him doing in "the normal" world.

Then post up your character arriving at Ilestaem's Items. Ilestaem is in the back and his wife asks you to please wait. While waiting each character will enter as you all post. So first character sees nobody, third one in sees the first two. RP as you like I will be advancing soon as everyone is posted and ready.

Will let you take new spells for the day since you knew you were meeting Tregin today.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sandwalker spends most of his time in the surrounding villages, more comfortable there for routine life, as he finds city life stifling after a bit. He teaches, and is taught, by the spirit, the desert, and it's dwellers, increasingly aware that his ultimate purpose remains unfulfilled. When the note arrives, he sees it as a way to clarify what his true purpose is, arriving at the shop early to look at the everchanging stock.


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc ranger (trapper)*

Gyrs had never seen even a fraction of the wealth Tregin offered. Wide-eyed and euphoric at his fortune, he set about strutting his way about town, replacing his makeshift gear with truly well-crafted replacements. As it became apparent that the low-class, animalistic half-orc had money to burn, the merchants began to find him, selling him various protective magical items to aid in his "noble future." Gyrs scoffed at the possibility of such a thing, but when he looked in the mirror at the end of it all, and saw the admirably-equipped form standing there, he couldn't help but grin.

Of course, after that there was little else to do with his new purchases but wear them about town, and despite their fine make, the guard were none too keen to see the likes of him wandering about at loose ends so well-armed. Soon, he was the same outcast he'd always been, only this time with shinier accoutrement.

The letter from Tregin, then, caught him just in time. Rather than wander to the local tavern to pick the fight he'd planned, he made his way to the shop. 

"Treggy gettin' the old band back together, is he?" Gyrs said wryly when he saw Sandwalker in the back room. "Or is it just us?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2011)

"He probably invited the others, we'll see who shows up." As he waits, he and his bird converse with each other about the current stock in the store, and Sandwalker goes out to pick up a cheap shiny for his familiar to stare at and play with, for despite being the spirit of wisdom, the physical form did exert at least some power over it's behavior.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 7, 2011)

Arsa took the payment and found various people willing to sell him useful things. And what's more, the Emperor Scorpion Carapace itself hardened and grew stronger. The halfling eventually settled on a variety of things, including a set of extra-light barding for Tox. He then returned to the desert and his tribe, performing more duties in the service of Chelicera. Fighting off idiot bandits here, finding and returning wayward Children there... He was still a fairly new Priest of the Children, and so his duties were fairly basic.

How the note found the tribe, Arsa has no idea. But curious and released from his duties to the tribe (for now), he follows the instructions. The halfling rides for some time and arrives at the strange little shop. He unlatches the door and pushes it open, still riding atop his scorpion. The grim-masked halfling just glances at the other two already there, two of the companions from before. He guides Tox to the center of the room and bids the scorpion rest as he steps out of the saddle. Arsa then just takes a seat nearby, cross-legged on the floor.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sandwalker clears a spot in the corner near his chair for Tox. "As much as I respect Tox's calm temperment, perhaps we should not tempt fate by leaving to stand in the middle of the room where he is more likely to be bothered by those unfamiliar with him. Not everyone is used to being around giant scorpions."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 7, 2011)

Arsa just clicks his tongue. Tox rises, walks closer to his master, then lowers his body and curls his tail down with another tongue-click. "If no one bothers him, there will be no issues. And if someone does bother him, they will swiftly learn not to do such a thing. It will be a good lesson. And if they survive, they will not forget. If they do not survive, they were weak and not worthy of survival, obviously."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sandwalker can't help but laugh at the pure objectiveness of the statement. "While I would tend to agree with you, the local law probably wouldn't. They tend to be a lot more finicky about the details."


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc ranger (trapper)*

Gyrs snorts in derision, saying "The local law's finicky about the detail called gold," he says. "Give the human mooks enough of it, and everything works out find. And after that little trip we took, we have enough of it." He grins at this wisdom on his part.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 8, 2011)

Beast's first object if business was getting the necklace appraised. When he took it two his normal guy, the man's jaw dropped at such a rare item. The rest of the money he earned he quickly spent on new items. 

Beast then tried to find new body guard work. Most if what was offered was a simple sum compared to his necklace, which he now wore around his neck.  It would have been enough to feed him for a night or two, but rarely more than that. By the third week he was bored out of his mind, and became rather lax in his body guard duties. One time his client almost died from a mugger, but Beast showed up with a snarl on his face, and "Smasher" raised high. 

Finally, after Beast thought he would never have heard anything, he got that letter. When be showed up and saw his former employees, he simply nodded his head at each if them before crossing his arms, waiting in silence.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2011)

The group spend only a few minutes alone in the front room before the mistress of the shop, Kella comes through a beaded doorway leading to the back. 

She moves to lock the front door and draw down the curtains. After she is done she returns to the doorway pulling back the beads. "This way," she says with slight annoyance in her voice. 

___________________________________________

The group walks through the curtained hallway that turns to the left and finds a set of double doors a jar at the end of the hall. With Kella behind them ushering them forward they enter a room much like the one they found in The Sand Sage's sanctum. 

Shelves are about everywhere and full of strange and unique items. In the center of the room they find Tregin standing at a table next to Ilestaem himself. The young human looks small and almost a child compared to the large armed and armored half-orc.

"Ah my friends it has been to long. To long indeed." Tregin says moving around the table to greet everyone. "I trust the desert, she has been kind to you all."

_*Ahrmm*_ Ilestaem coughs from behind the man. Tregin smiles and turns. "Everyone please come. I wish you to meet our benefactor," he says going to the side of the table.

"This is Ilestaem Dehi'r. And he wishes to speak to you about the sanctum where we found this." Tregin says indicating a map that sits unrolled on the table. It is weighted down by three carved pyramids place on it with a small golden scorpion statue in the center.

"This is an incredible find gentlemen," the lanky, stubble faced human says looking to the map. "And I wish to know..."

"Ilestaem! Manners please. Introductions are in order," his wife says bring a cistern of cool water and goblets for everyone.

"Wha-? Oh if you must," the man says waving a hand as if to get on with introductions.

[sblock=OOC] Introductions and Perception checks if you wish to have a better look at the incredible find. Don't forget things like guidance and what not.[/sblock]

[sblock=Perception DC 5]The map looks to be of the Tal'Duporian Empire showing where its boundaries end and where the sea once was. [sblock=DC 10] The pyramids holding the map down are actually positioned where they are in the real world. Each of the three pyramids are near the three major cities of the desert.[sblock=DC 15] There is a key on the right corner of the map surrounded by runes but the language is unknown to you.[sblock=DC 20]The scorpion statue sits on a blue spot near the center of the map. There seems to be writing under it as well.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Know Geography DC 10]The blue spot may very will be Bileth's Bizarre. A known oasis that is a midway stop for many caravans. [sblock=DC 15] Nobody can make this check but I will let it nag at you. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc ranger (trapper)*

"I'm Gyrs," the animalistic half-orc says, sniffing audibly. "I know 'bout traps and tracking and the like." He appears to give the map no more than a mere glance, though it's hard to miss the raising of his protruded brows as if he's intrigued.









*OOC:*


heh. Auto-success and auto-fail:

Perception; Know: Geography (max 10) (1d20+9=29, 1d20=1)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 8, 2011)

"I am Sandwalker, desert wanderer and teacher." The elf replies as he takes a sip of the offered water and observes the map.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 8, 2011)

"Arsa, of the Stingheart Tribe. And Tox, child of Chelicera. Now, why have you called us here?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 9, 2011)

"Beast" offers the half-Orc in the back, not wanting to expand on anything mire than his name.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2011)

Tregin nods to Ilestaem, "These are all fine companions and warriors. Gyrs led us through the tunnels and around the traps so well that they posed no threat to us. And Beast's strength was key to beating the iron cobra that still guarded the inner chamber even decades after it's master was dead and gone."

"Yes, yes I have heard the story Tregin. And I have no doubt they are resourceful, but I only need to know what they saw, and if it will help with this." he says pointing to the map.

"I will go and see to bring more water and maybe some fruit. The shop is closed you all shouldn't be disturbed while you talk." Kella says exiting the room through the double doors. 

After his wife leaves Ilestaem turns back to the map and the group. "I am sorry to bring you all back here on such short notice, but I have hit an impasse with the map Tregin found. I would like for each of you to relate anything you remember seeing in the Sage's chamber, anything at all that might give me some additional clue. To what it is I believe he discovered."

[sblock=OOC] Ok group this is strictly RP but if you wish for using a few skills it is allowed. What I am looking for here is to give you a chance to display not only your creativity but to also help with the story.

As this is a pbp AP I believe that the story should come from all involved. The players shouldn't sit around waiting for the GM to ask them what they do all the time. The can relate something to help bring the story (and more importantly their characters) to life.

Brainstorming ideas:

- Maybe you saw a strange animal in a jar or something that you thought was an animal.
- The room was full of - what?? papers, tomes, scrolls? or animal bones, rocks, sculptures?
- You thought what when you found out this wasn't a tomb?
- The room reminded you of - the junkyard? an old teachers study?

The key here is nothing is wrong. And if it helps develop the characters personailty or background, we get double duty out of it.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are there any other known ruins from that culture in the immediate area? Also, is one of pyramids near our current city?







Sandwalker takes time to thoroughly examine the map as he shares his thoughts. "The presence of such a chamber suggests other ruins nearby as it is unlikely that such a place would be built on its own without at least a living place nearby. Perhaps a more thorough investigation of the area around the study would be warranted."

[sblock=stats]Sandwalker[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc trapper*

"Place smelled dry as the desert itself, like all the water was sucked up out of it ages ago," Gyrs remembers. "Not that it was a bad smell, mind. I'm used ta living in the gutters, so I prefer dry to garbage dump. 

"Odd, though, having critters like those centipede in a place so dry. Bugs usually prefer damp and dark. But maybe that's where they got the poison for that nasty metal snake.

"Hated that thing."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Yes there is a pyramid near the town [name unknown to me at the moment - all my notes say is C1 (for city 1)] it is about a mile and a half west after you leave the north end of town. This city is located on a river that leads to the sea - Think Cairo in Egypt save the river runs west to east.

Ruins abound as many people have tried to colonize the desert before the current rulers (who are the heirs of the original founders). See RG for history[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 11, 2011)

Beast tried to recall the room.  "It was an odd collection of things.  He seemed to be some sort of collector.  A metal snake, a gong, and armor.  Speaking of which, it did seem odd that a tomb did not contain a body.  And it was not walking around.  However, maybe more of these collections are at the other sites?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 11, 2011)

"It was... strange. More like the tent of the poison-maker of my tribe than a burial place. Many strange fluids in glass, small things in the fluids, strange pictures on the walls. Lots of old, useless things. Things that would not last a day if they were out in the sun and sand. And as the large one said, there was no body. And for some reason yet unknown to me, Chelicera saw fit to have Her Children lead me to the place..."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 11, 2011)

"I don't find the lack of a body surprising as it didn't strike me as a tomb once I got inside. It seemed more like a workshop that someone worked at during the day, not a tomb or even a home, which suggests that the pyramid at one time probably had a very large city around it. This in and of itself does not aid us, but it does suggest that the pyramid itself probably isn't just a mere tomb anymore than we thought this workshop would be when we first started. Searching the pyramid and its immediate environs for ruins of a similar age as the workshop may be a good next step, particularly looking for anything that looks like a temple or palace, which logically would have been located nearby such an important place as the pyramid to absorb day to day affairs and living spaces of those who worked in and around it."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Tregin looks to Arsa and gives him a toothy smile. "I think I might have found an answer to the why. But first Ilestaem show everyone what you have found and tell them what you need done."

The man looks to the half-orc like he had just told some big secret but then shrugs and mumbles, "Very well."

He moves to the map and motions for everyone to gather round. He puts on a stark expression and starts to speak as if giving a lecture to a group of students. 

"As you all must know, the land all around here was once at the bottom of a great sea. That sea was sailed and fished by our forefathers for more years than we have been on this world combined. And in one brief night the sea was gone. As if some great giant had come along and drank it all in one gulp. Or so the myths say."

He looks to the map and points at each of the pyramids. "These three pyramid's were the only man made structures found after the water was gone, and indeed they may not be man, or orc made at that. They may have been made, if what I have discovered is true, as focal points for an elaborate spell that somehow transported all the water to another plane."

He waits a moment and then his fingers trace small lines drawn on the map between each of the three pyramids. The lines are thin and faded as if added later. Then he moves to the key of the map. 

"And here. Here is what I thought might have been a warning, but after translating it I am not so sure." Ilestaem says reading and mumbling. Looking up and into the eyes of each of you he continues. "It says - _'The key in three, shall not be revealed by thee.'_ - I think that if we can discover how the pyramids work the power they hold would be the greatest in all the world."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 14, 2011)

"Or the most dangerous." Sandwalker frowns as he talks, "If word got out of such power, who knows what kind of villainy would seek it."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 14, 2011)

"Your ideas are foolish, human. The seas are gone, and obviously the gods have not deemed to return them," Arsa says gruffly. "And if you want us to do something for you, say it plain, rather than make hints and suggestions."

The halfling turns his gaze to Tregin. "And you, who claims to understand the actions and motivations of my goddess... Tell me what you believe was the reason for my guides."


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2011)

*Gyrs Tado, half-orc ranger (trapper)*

Gyrs chuckles. "All this time dryin' up in a desert, and we just needed to turn three giant knobs?" the half-orc says incredulously. "Sign me up for a swim."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 14, 2011)

Beast had to admit, that halfling was growing on him. He sure knew how to make a point. "If the water comes back, we drown. Let us ensure that does not happen."


----------

